# 585w PSU enough for overclock



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm just starting to wonder if my Gigabyte ODIN 585w PSU is adequate for overclocking. My Mobo is Asus P5QL Pro and I'm trying to get my E2160 cpu to reach about 3,00ghz (currently at 2,85ghz). Quick question can a higher psu bring the temps down or not. Currently under 100% load it could go to 70c but in games in reaches about 56-59c. I'm also using a Zalman CNPS7000 AlCu LED CPU cooler http://www.zalman.co.kr/eng/product/Product_Read.asp?idx=153. My GPU is a Radeon HD 4870 1Gig card, and 2gig system ram, 2 x 160 gig hdd's (1 sata, 1 ide) 2x dvd-ram drives (both sata), onboard audio. Is 585w really enough cause. I read somewhere the GPU takes 300w alone and according to a internet power calculator my overclocked cpu could use as much as 146w. Please advise. How do others get their e2160's to 3,00ghz and beyond on stock cooling.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

I would not overclock that rig with less than a 650 watt power supply in there. If you don't plan on overclocking, then you can get by with a 550 watt high quality power supply. I suggest either a Corsair or Seasonic to make sure it is putting out high quality power. My personal opinion is that a Gigabyte is not a high quality power supply. However, if it is working well, it should suffice for normal usage (not overclocking).


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I agree with Tumbleweed. You have a good system but a very low quality power supply and there isn't much point in having a good system with a crap power supply.

There is an overclocking guide at the top of this forum which explains how to overclock but until you get a decent psu like what Tumbleweed suggested then do not overclock as you will risk damaging your system.


----------

